# A serious situation and serious question....



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Recently my best friend got arrested and is being charge with drug charges in a global conspiracy. He's facing life in prison now. I'm talkin this is like my brother from another mother. Here is the story from local news paper. I found out who snitched on them, what would you do if you were facing life in prison, I'm talking seriously you got nothing to lose and you know the rat snitch informant is. A punk kid who got busted with a few pills and got scared of the law, too low to man up and do his little bit of time and flipped on everyone. What would you do if this happend to your best friend or brother. Here's the first article...

Seven plead guilty in drug ring
Each faces 10 years to life in global conspiracy

Sean Smith
@PensacolaNewsJournal.com 
"Many more arrests are pending. This was an extensive investigation. There was a tremendous amount of manpower assistance involved -- especially in setting up the wire taps."

-- Len Register, managing assistant U.S. Attorney

Seven men pleaded guilty Wednesday to federal drug conspiracy charges, admitting to participating in the Pensacola "cell" of an international cocaine and Ecstasy distribution ring.

An intricate organization based in Vietnam brought large amounts of drugs to the United States, then sold them to "cells" or "franchises," federal prosecutor Thomas Swaim said in U.S. District Court.

The drug ring spanned several states and reached Canada, Europe and Southeast Asia, said Len Register, managing assistant U.S. attorney.

Sixteen people were indicted locally as part of the investigation, dubbed Operation Bean Counter. Fourteen are in custody, and two suspects remain at large.

The seven men who pleaded guilty Wednesday were Marshal Reid Borja, 20, of Milton; Chieu Manh Nguyen, 24, of Texas; Perry Stean Williams, 34; Jerry Lewis Knight, 34; and Jason A. Fenton, 22; all of Pensacola; Dung Fu Nguyen, 24, and Hai Minh Ho, 27, both addresses unavailable. Tran Pham, 20, of Texas, pleaded guilty last week.

They face sentences of 10 years to life when they are sentenced on Dec. 13 and Dec. 20.

The local arrests followed four months of heavy surveillance and around-the-clock telephone taps by federal officers, Escambia County sheriff's deputies and Pensacola police, Register said.

Many of the defendants were photographed and recorded as they negotiated, purchased or transferred drugs, Swaim said.

"Many more arrests are pending," Register said. "This was an extensive investigation. There was a tremendous amount of manpower assistance involved -- especially in setting up the wire taps."

An 83-page affidavit detailed operations of an organization that distributed kilos of cocaine and large amounts of Ecstasy through the Pensacola "cell."

John Cao was a major supplier who started the Pensacola "franchise," the affidavit said. Peter Hoang, assisted by his brother, Paul Hoang, was the "franchise holder," it said.

Cao, Mike Pham, Peter Hoang and others also were heavily involved in laundering drug proceeds, investigators said.

Swaim noted the suspects worked at different levels of the drug operation, and many of them did not know others in the operation.

The defendants came from diverse walks of life.

Knight, a married father of four, is a welder and warehouseman who was two months away from receiving his degree at Pensacola Junior College. He and Williams worked together selling cocaine, which they bought from Peter Hoang, Swaim said.

Fenton, the father of a 22-month-old girl, received his shipments of Ecstasy from Paul Hoang and distributed them to Borja, the affidavit stated. Borja, a pool technician living with his parents in Milton, then sold the Ecstasy on the street.

Chieu Manh Nguyen, a graduate of Southern Methodist University in Texas, won the most recent "bid" to distribute cocaine and Ecstasy shipments to the Pensacola cell. Peter Hoang paid him as the lowest bidder.

Nguyen was stopped by law enforcement on Sept. 7 with 4 kilogramss of cocaine and 5,000 Ecstasy tablets tucked away in hidden compartments, Swaim said.

2nd article, the arrest are ongoing so this isn't even the end of it, this happend about 2-3 weeks ago

Three men plead guilty in Ectasy, cocaine ring
From staff reports

Three local leaders who operated a Pensacola cell of an international drug ring have pleaded guilty, the U.S. Attorney's Office reported today.

John Cao, 29, of Nazaire Road, Pensacola, pleaded guilty to cocaine conspiracy charges today in U.S. District Court.

Peter "Ti Bo" Hoang, 22, and his younger brother, Paul "Smoke" Hoang, 19, both pleaded guilty on Tuesday, court records showed.

An intricate organization based in Vietnam brought large amounts of drugs to the United States, then sold them to "cells" or "franchises," federal prosecutor Thomas Swaim said in U.S. District Court.

Cao set up a "franchise" in Pensacola, with Peter Hoang in charge of dealing cocaine and Ecstasy, assisted by his younger brother, Paul, Swaim said.

Sixteen people have been indicted locally as part of the investigation, dubbed Operation Bean Counter. More arrests are pending, Swaim said.

The drug ring spanned several states and reached Canada, Europe and its base in Southeast Asia, Swaim said


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sorry to be mean but IMO its for the best. drugs ruin alot of lives and every person that is stopped from ruining peoples lives and families is one step towards a cleaner and safer country. its too bad some of the drugs made it into canada. so many drugs are in my small town lately its really sad to see all these 13 year old kids being stoned all the time.

think of the lives that his drug selling has been hurting....... the innocent parents whos children are ODing and also the emotional toll it takes on people.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Do the crime then do the time!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> What would you do if this happend to your best friend or brother. Here's the first article...


I would wish them the best in prison. Why are you trying to make it seem like they dont deserve it?


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

what i'm saying is you don't snitch, no matter what. my friend took the fall, nobodies gonna roll. but what about the one who did snitch. and it's not just little crackheads importing drugs into countries, the government is involved also. it's a business, but if some punk who thought he was a thug gangster, flaunting thinking he's cool cause he sells a few pills a week gets busted then rats on an entire franchise cause he's scared of doing his time he deserved for getting busted.

just like you said you do the crime YOU do YOUR time. you don't roll over on others to do time you deserve. im sure he'll be in witness protection program soon.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

4 keys of coke ...god damn...thats like 100 g's a bag


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they all deserve to be busted.......... every last one of em. your friend decided to live this kinda life style and now he has to live with the consequences. he made his bed and now he has to lie in it. sucks that he got ratted on....... but if he wasnt into that kinda sh*t he wouldnt end up being some big black brother named bubba's new wife.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

so you would snitch? what about selling piranhas? you would snitch? it wasnt a lifestyle, it was a business just like selling tobaccos, alcohol or guns. sorry but it's business. cars kill people, so people who sell cars deserve to goto jail?

and piranha dan, where do you draw the line? if your seen your best friend or brother say steal something from walmart, would you call the cops on him? or is it only bad if you don't know who the people charged are? your saying they deserved to goto jail, are you saying piranha dealers deserves to goto jail because he provides us customers with what we want? you know it's wrong, if you stand that way, you would snitch on anyone, anytime, doing any crime? there's standup people who take care of business and there's others who are controlled by whats even worse, the law which is more corrrupt and kills more people then any drug ever could. if you take things at face value, that the law is always right and dont cause trouble, then you are very blind to facts. or weak minded and believe what the same law that doesnt care bout you, teaches you. believe it or not illegal drugs are needed to balance out the economy. different people have different drugs, maybe porn, beer, ciggarrettes, money, gambling, sex and sh*t d/l'n mp3. he didnt ruin anyones life, he only provided what a consumer wanted. just like any business.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I agree 100% you do the crime you do the time, but you NEVER roll on others. I've even laid my criminal record on here somewhere. Luckily I chose to do business the 'legal' way, not any better then a drug dealer, just the 'legal' way. the government is the biggest mob of all. they bully me to pay taxes to 'offer their protection' to fight wars. while the mob boss bush recruits kids coming right out of high school to go kill and get killed for reasons they dont even know about. they just think their fighting for freedom and their country. sorry about this rambling, but the government can be screwed up, least here in america. i laid my criminal record on this website once and i'm a victim of corruption by our government because i couldn't afford johnny cochran or robert shapiro. I think Canada is much different, I dont know I never lived there but I know how it is here.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

like my officer told me when i was young.."you wanna play big time you do big time"..sucks but hey thats life.. visit your friend..he wanted to play big time..so be it..no "CRYING" in the game..that the way life is...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

First of all I don’t think he would even get that much time.... depending on his criminal background and what he was involved doing. There is always plea bargaining and so on and so forth. Prisons are so over stocked and cost so much that judges don’t even want to put people in them anymore. There are other ways around it. I believe that it cost around 35,000 dollars a year to house a prisoner and only 5-6000 for house arrest. He will probably do a lil time and get a suspended sentence along with a bunch of other conditions. He won’t do life. I got charged with second-degree assault on a police officer one time. That’s punishable up to 10 years. I did 6 days. By the way ......what you said was very ...lets say...stupid.....cars dont kill people ....people kill people. And if a car was defective.......the company gets sued.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

If i saw one of my friends or ppl i kno involved in drug use and trafficking(sp?) i would goto the Police.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Sorry, but I can't feel sorry for him









He really has this one thanks to himself so now he have to face the consequences. So don't blame it to a 'snitch'. You are acting like he didn't do anything wrong? In my opinion he deserves it









But I can imagine that it is hard for you to see one of your best friends go to jail. Therefor I wish you good luck with this situation :nod:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The snitch should be left alone. It sucks what he did but that is just one risk in the game IMHO.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> The *snitch* should be left alone. It sucks what he did but that is just one risk in the game IMHO.


Goddamn Snitches! Worthless. Aint worth a f*ck.

But yea, you should just breathe in, and exhale, and move on man. Hopefully he wont get too much time, and move on with his life.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm not in support of the "snitch", it's a pretty rotten thing to do to someone... one of MY best friend did a couple years because he was ratted on so I know EXACTLY what it's like.

That said, I think your friend is getting what he deserves...

I read your whole rant on "harmfull things" that people sell that are LEGAL, but thats just the thing, they are LEGAL. I have know a LOT of people that became drug addicts, and some of them are no longer living. I understand your "supply and demand" argument, but it is flawed. Cocain is a HIGHLY ADDICTIVE drug that can KILL YOU, and ecstacy is not much better. Ecstacy can cause sever brain damage if abused, especially when teenagers with developing minds and bodys use it. Teenagers may not even realize the damage they are doing to thier bodys nor "care" at the time but can end up having SERIOUS problems later in life.

Selling deadly addictive substances is WRONG and deserves punishment. I see it as Karma in that the drugs he sold created a LOT of misery and suffering in peoples lives, so he will have to suffer in turn.

IT SUCKS, but thats the way it goes. Stop blaming the rat, it's not his fault that your friend sold drugs. I hope he makes it through this ordeal, and takes the opportunity to turn his life around and do something positive when all is said and done.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Can I see his business license? Hmm...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Your friend got what he deserved. Yeah, the snitch is a deuschbag, but didn't you learn anything from this? Your friend is going away, and so you now just want to put YOUR freedom at risk by harming a government informant who is integral to a federal investigation? You'd be going away for even longer than your friend.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

huntx7 said:


> Can I see his business license? Hmm...


Sure here is a business license to kill, murder, steal, rob, manufacter drugs, steal money from every citizen in the country, to do ANYTHING your mind can wish for on this planet and still be on the 'good' side, a business license to do ANYTHING you want at any cost of any amount money or any amount human life. And thats the truest sh*t ever said.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Your friend is the president? Damn I need some new connections.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Im glad he is getting put away for life, he deserves what he gets for doing something so stupid.

And if more people would snitch then there might not be so many problems in the world as there are today!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Your friend got involved in something illegal and got snitched on. Sucks to be him - but he deserves it. He made a 'business' choice and now he's suffering the consequences. I hope if he, you, or anyone else goes after this snitch that you get caught for it.

As a matter of fact... I think this thread is a perfect thing to send to the authorities 'just in case'.

I have no pity for people who do illegal things and get caught. None. Rot in jail for all I care... I know a bunch of people who are there right now and even more who deserve to be.

It's a dog eat dog world. The snitch saved his own hide. Obviously your friend's wasn't important to him in the least. And frankly, I don't think it's that important to society in general.

Send him a soap-on-a-rope for Christmas, he'll need it.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> Im glad he is getting put away for life, he deserves what he gets for doing something so stupid.
> 
> And if more people would snitch then there might not be so many problems in the world as there are today!


Sad to see someone so brainwashed, you my friend are merely a follower of corruption at the highest levels. I don't think your mind can even conceive what goes on. I bet you read the paper and watch the news everyday with your morning coffee and take everything you read as the truth.

There is enough drugs in this country to goto the corner and get whatever you want. The companies that make these massive amount of drugs to supply every drug addict, is not a bunch of thuglife gangsters. The orginazations smuggling in this massive amount of drugs isn't a couple of George Jungs'. It's the same government your sticking up for. The US Government is the real 'gangsters'

I know I can't change opinions on anything, but I can only opens some eyes to what really goes on. For some to look beyond the shiney bagde, suit, tie and smile


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> sorry to be mean but IMO its for the best. drugs ruin alot of lives and every person that is stopped from ruining peoples lives and families is one step towards a cleaner and safer country. its too bad some of the drugs made it into canada. so many drugs are in my small town lately its really sad to see all these 13 year old kids being stoned all the time.
> 
> think of the lives that his drug selling has been hurting....... the innocent parents whos children are ODing and also the emotional toll it takes on people.


I don't agree with most of the things that piranha_guy_dan agrees on but I think he summed it up perfectly here. 
I also think that the snitch should be set free,that gives them an incentive to roll over on each other. Weed is one thing,not saying it is good for you but these synthetic drugs ruin alot of lives. I just think about some fool getting my kid into this type of lifestyle and I don't think I would think twice or feel guilty burying one of these fools in the country or feeding them to the hogs.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

johndeere said:


> sorry to be mean but IMO its for the best. drugs ruin alot of lives and every person that is stopped from ruining peoples lives and families is one step towards a cleaner and safer country. its too bad some of the drugs made it into canada. so many drugs are in my small town lately its really sad to see all these 13 year old kids being stoned all the time.
> 
> think of the lives that his drug selling has been hurting....... the innocent parents whos children are ODing and also the emotional toll it takes on people.


I don't agree with most of the things that piranha_guy_dan agrees on but I think he summed it up perfectly here. 
I also think that the snitch should be set free,that gives them an incentive to roll over on each other. Weed is one thing,not saying it is good for you but these synthetic drugs ruin alot of lives. I just think about some fool getting my kid into this type of lifestyle and I don't think I would think twice or feel guilty burying one of these fools in the country or feeding them to the hogs.
[/quote]

johndeere you proved my point beyond words. who are the synthetic drugs made by?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

OK, let me try and see it your way....

It's the governmets fault your friend sold illegal drugs??


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

watermonst3rs said:


> Sad to see someone so brainwashed, you my friend are merely a follower of corruption at the highest levels. I don't think your mind can even conceive what goes on. I bet you read the paper and watch the news everyday with your morning coffee and take everything you read as the truth.
> 
> There is enough drugs in this country to goto the corner and get whatever you want. The companies that make these massive amount of drugs to supply every drug addict, is not a bunch of thuglife gangsters. The orginazations smuggling in this massive amount of drugs isn't a couple of George Jungs'. It's the same government your sticking up for. The US Government is the real 'gangsters'
> 
> I know I can't change opinions on anything, but I can only opens some eyes to what really goes on. For some to look beyond the shiney bagde, suit, tie and smile


And ? That doesn't make it right. Its just more of a reason to stamp it out. I for one am glad your friend is getting put away, If he did the crime, he deserves the time.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

you are acting like they dont deserve it, i hold no respect for people who use drugs, sell drugs, anything related to illeagal substances


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> First of all I don't think he would even get that much time.... depending on his criminal background and what he was involved doing. There is always plea bargaining and so on and so forth. Prisons are so over stocked and cost so much that judges don't even want to put people in them anymore. There are other ways around it. I believe that it cost around 35,000 dollars a year to house a prisoner and only 5-6000 for house arrest. He will probably do a lil time and get a suspended sentence along with a bunch of other conditions. He won't do life. I got charged with second-degree assault on a police officer one time. That's punishable up to 10 years. I did 6 days. By the way ......what you said was very ...lets say...stupid.....cars dont kill people ....people kill people. And if a car was defective.......the company gets sued.


Hmmm, interesting how you claim you work at the pentagon w/ a top secret clearance, yet you have a pretty bad record. Thats real interesting


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> 4 keys of coke ...god damn...thats like 100 g's a bag


Rofl, it's way more

1 key = 1 kilo
1 kilo = 2.2 pounds
1 pound = 16 ounces
1 ounce = 28 grams
1 gram of coke = 40 bucks.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Civic Disobedience said:


> OK, let me try and see it your way....
> 
> It's the governmets fault your friend sold illegal drugs??










Goddamn government. Tried to sell me five rolls and an 8 ball just yesterday. But really, your friend got what he deserved. It's karma, man. If that kid didn't roll over on him, someone else would have eventually done it. When you lead that kind of shitty ass life, this is what you can expect.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

watermonst3rs you are such a hippie. such a tree huggin hippie. cept no trees involved. OMG let's conspirise about the govrenment because their the biggest criminals out there. Well guess what, if it wasn't for them, you'd be living a much rougher life. So show some respect, whether or not they do a good job, they are trying to keep you safe, and so far theyve done a damn good job. And 10 years to life I mean come on, he prolly wont get all of life, and if he did theyd prolly release him on paroll.

Ok, yes it was shitty the some little kid snitched. But hey, what are you going to do??? Do you think you should kill him just because he ratted out highly illegal activity, of which you never even got in trouble anyways?? You're talking is unjustified in the sense that drugs are illegal, so why should people pitty those who break the law?

And lets spare the drug dealing is "business". It's funny acctually, my teacher and I were just talking about how drug dealers will say, "Hey it's just business, I'm a capitalist like everyone else." He said that that couldn't be farther from the truth. He said all "true capitalists" would never break the law. So right there is your un-justified thinking. And don't try to say my teacher doesn't know sh*t, because he has been voted one of the best, if not the best, teachers in the US 4 years in a row. He probably wrote the lesson plan you used in govrenment class. His name is Gary Clevenger.

Finally, don't try to make this sound alright by saying your friend is doing someone else's time. Thats total bullshit. Your friend isn't being sentenced for having a few pills on him, he is being sentenced for being part of a major drug ring. So he is doing time for the crime that he commited. And like I've seen many people post on here already, he was bound to get caught anyways, whether or not that kid would have gotten caught. But either way, I've made my point whether or not you actually take it into account is beyond my will.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> 4 keys of coke ...god damn...thats like 100 g's a bag


Rofl, it's way more

1 key = 1 kilo
1 kilo = 2.2 pounds
1 pound = 16 ounces
1 ounce = 28 grams
1 gram of coke = 40 bucks.
[/quote]

40 thousand a key here on the border. Come on clown why would you buy in bulk if you are going to pay the retail price?

Your buddy will get 10 years if he has no record, he is trafficing cocaine, that is the standard sentence. No time off for good behavior, it is a Federal crime.

Your buddy was enjoying his dope money, now it is time to pay.

The snitch will get his in the end.

The little piss ant assault charge should not even be mentioned in the same thread with a trafficing charge, different category


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

armac said:


> 4 keys of coke ...god damn...thats like 100 g's a bag


Rofl, it's way more

1 key = 1 kilo
1 kilo = 2.2 pounds
1 pound = 16 ounces
1 ounce = 28 grams
1 gram of coke = 40 bucks.
[/quote]

40 thousand a key here on the border. Come on clown why would you buy in bulk if you are going to pay the retail price?
[/quote]
Eh?? I wasn't trying to say that you'll be paying in full for a kilo even though it does look like that way. My bad.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i would leave the country.. right now i am out on $50k and facing 5-10yrs if convicted.. my attorneys r fighting for me, trying to negotiate the plea bargains trial after trial.. but once the final trial is there, i will ask my attorney how everything is looking.. if he says things arent looking too good.. im leaving the country..

people think its cool or 'gangsta' to be in jail or to have done time.. its really not.. i did time in a maximum security prison for a few days while waiting for my bail to be posted, and let me tell u IT WAS HORRIBLE.. i got into a fight the first 2 hours i was in there.. it smells like a bathroom that someone who just ate a case of whitecastle just dropped a bomb in.. not to mention the mental punishment u go through in there.. literally a 5x10 cell with 3 other cell mates.. u have to sh*t and shower infront of everyone.. it sucks baaaad..

getting arrested for coke isnt as bad.. u get screwed over with weed.. my friend got caught with 2 ounces of weed, and got the same sentance as my friend that got caught with an ounce of coke..

40k a key is ridiculous.. u need to slap ur dealer across the mouth..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> i would leave the country.. right now i am out on $50k and facing 5-10yrs if convicted.. my attorneys r fighting for me, trying to negotiate the plea bargains trial after trial.. but once the final trial is there, i will ask my attorney how everything is looking.. if he says things arent looking too good.. im leaving the country..
> 
> people think its cool or 'gangsta' to be in jail or to have done time.. its really not.. i did time in a maximum security prison for a few days while waiting for my bail to be posted, and let me tell u IT WAS HORRIBLE.. i got into a fight the first 2 hours i was in there.. it smells like a bathroom that someone who just ate a case of whitecastle just dropped a bomb in.. not to mention the mental punishment u go through in there.. literally a 5x10 cell with 3 other cell mates.. u have to sh*t and shower infront of everyone.. it sucks baaaad..
> 
> ...


Just going by what the last one we put in jail told us,. btw he did get slapped a time or two

Here is his money


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i have to go change my shorts after seeing all that $$$$


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

if he was smart he would have put his $$ in sweedish bank accounts.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

And let me also add Jiggy, you do not go to "maximum security prison for a few days while waiting for my bail to be posted" you go to a county lockup. Prison is when you have been sentenced, I would figure if you had been there you would know the difference. You like living in a little fantasy world?


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

yo ive been snitched on before and it was for pedlin pot.. i didnt say a fuckin work to the cops and i was facin 5-7, nothing like life. I got off on probation for 2 years. I set the motehr fuckers house on fire... tahts for probation. If i could find the kid i got a bullet waiting for him, i suggest ur boy does too.

and yes i agree with armac, i didnt post bail and i stayed in the troop til bail was posted. If u have to stay in therefor any length of time u go to turnkey(county JAIL). You cant get sent to prison unless you get convicted. 
but dam if u payin 40 a key u crazy, come to philly and get em for 15 a clip


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

f*ck u pig..

i was put in cuffs by state troopers, dragged into the bushes and beaten.. my attorneys r so fuckin good that they wont get a job guarding dog sh*t in panama..
luckily those troopers already had the cuffs on me, cuz if they didnt theyd be gettin knocked the f*ck out..
if i end up not doing time for this whole thing.. im challenging each one of those pigs to a legit fight in the ring.. i have my connections, and wouldnt it be funny to see the trooper getting his ass beat to death while the referee has 'something in his eye'

oh yeh.. not to mention u pigs r fuckin thieves.. just cuz u have a badge and gun lets u get away with it.. they took my $3000 gold earrings.. and my $5000 gold watch.. they never turned it over to the jail.. and when i went back to the station to ask, they said 'we dont have anything here'.. fuckin bacon.. its ok though, theyll be paying alot more than that in medical bills once i get done with them.. im gonna put all those porkchops in wheelchairs for the rest of their lives..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Fido said:


> if he was smart he would have put his $$ in sweedish bank accounts.


He was trying to cross it over the border into Mexico, stop watching TV, Swedish Banks? That is not how the drug world operates


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

and county jail here is maximum security.. in fact, the prison i was at is where they kept alot of the guys that plotted 9/11.. there is a whole investigation going on about corrections officers f*cking them up.. dont beleive me.. look up hudson county correctional center


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> f*ck u pig..
> 
> i was put in cuffs by state troopers, dragged into the bushes and beaten.. my attorneys r so fuckin good that they wont get a job guarding dog sh*t in panama..
> luckily those troopers already had the cuffs on me, cuz if they didnt theyd be gettin knocked the f*ck out..
> ...


What happened to the max security prison toughy? You forget about that already, face it you did not go to a prison, you are exagerating again, and again, and again, just like always. Is this the time your Mommy bailed you out?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

jiggy said:


> officers f*cking them up.. dont beleive me.. look up hudson county correctional center










good! they deserve it!


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

heh u sound alike a 12 yr old tryin to be gangsta


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

jiggy said:


> f*ck u pig..
> 
> i was put in cuffs by state troopers, dragged into the bushes and beaten.. my attorneys r so fuckin good that they wont get a job guarding dog sh*t in panama..
> luckily those troopers already had the cuffs on me, cuz if they didnt theyd be gettin knocked the f*ck out..
> ...










Thats Gangsta! Im a have to remeber that one.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

f*ck u pig


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

awwwwww look at the cute little hat


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

yeh.. on a f****t ass pig


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

dont be a cop hater because they bust ur ass lol........... im sure you ould have hated them weather they beat your ass or not. you just dont like authority by the sounds of it.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> f*ck u pig


Good comeback, tell up more about the "County Prison" you were in. Hey Gordeez when you got hooked on that PI a while back did you go to the Max security like the Jigger? Gotta be pretty tough to send you to a "max security county prison". And you never answered my qusetion Jigger, is that the time you cried for Mommy to come bail your little ass out? Did she spank you in front of everybody?


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

if ur on the run from the law how do u find the time to set up a fishtank?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

dipset.taliban said:


> if ur on the run from the law how do u find the time to set up a fishtank?


He's not, he is living in his own little fantasy. He would like to include everyone on this board in his exciting life. Just play along with it, eventually he will go away


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I just have beef with the US government. Because I've been entraped before, and I've witnessed government corruption first hand. Who are you gonna run to when the federal government is playing dirty? the local cops are more screwed in the head, from dealing with negativety on a daily basis. Trust me, if anyone here was deep enough in to have first hand accounts you would understand 100% where I'm coming from. In the government 'illegal' and 'legal' those terms do not apply to anything. So everyone who keeps saying it's 'illegal' is totally missing the point. Illegal is just a term the government uses to label something that isn't profitting them.

This is just developing, this started about 2 weeks ago. So far 5-6 cars 2 houses and a shrimp boat have been seized locally. Here in pensacola, A huge operation went down called operation sand shaker. sand shaker was a lounge at the beach and was a high profile case. they made a big deal about it, and i was thinkin to myself 'these rich lawyers and bars owers are only dealing few keys' and this is nationwide federal news? i knew then i got out and stayed out, cause the government will use anyone as pawns.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

cocaine could proffit the US just the negatives outweigh to positive but im with u cuz the government couldn't proffit off of weed so its illegal, but ya not everyones "corrupt" just they have different views then you.

So uve been entrapped eh? A cop MADE you commit a crime(highly unlikely)

but ya if u wanna get back at the rat shoot him in the fuckin head


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes the cop MADE me committ a crime, when I was younger I had no knowledge or what entrapement even was. The cop even did drugs in front of me, but what are you gonna do? Whose gonna believe that? The judge will laugh at you.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

just because the cop hit some weed infront of u and passed u the blunt doesnt meen he made u, but like if he said ur gonna be busted if u dont shoot this dude then thats entrapment.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

The government is out to get me.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

im not on the run.. im out on bail.. yeh and my mom did bail me out.. shes an attorney.. a real job, unlike bein a fuckin loser ass fuckin pig

oh yeh.. what i got locked up for..
2nd degree eluding arrest, resisting arrest, and sale of false documentation..


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

hmm hardly seems to warrent 50k bail..
was 50k posted or 50k total?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

the bail is $50k.. it was supposed to be 10% of that.. but it was a 2nd degree instead of a 3rd.. it would have only been a 3rd if i ran on foot but it became a 2nd when i got into a high speed chase..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

jiggy said:


> im not on the run.. im out on bail.. yeh and my mom did bail me out.. shes an attorney.. a real job, *unlike bein a fuckin loser ass fuckin pig
> *
> 
> oh yeh.. what i got locked up for..
> 2nd degree eluding arrest, resisting arrest, and sale of false documentation..


I dont care how bad ass of a person you think you are calling people a "f*cking pig" but it wont be tolerated here. So either follow the damn rules or dont post at all.

You disrespected the law and thus dont expect to get the upmost respect in return. Resisting arrest and you want to know why the cops did what they did to you? Psh!

watermonsters: You bro was in the wrong...you have to admit that and move on. Theres not much you can do, but to learn from his mistake and not get caught up in the same sh*t. What he did was illegal and now he's facing time for it. It happens. If he didnt want to get caught he should have gone to a country where its legal. Think of it from this point of view. If your bro was murdered because of his involvement in this conspiracy...wouldnt you want a snitch to rat out the killer? Drug dealing is never good. My bro was into that sh*t and it was one of the worst times of my life. He's since gotten out of that...and its been for the better. I hope your friend can realize that as well as the other people who had children. Good never comes out of such drug rings.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

can i get this whole situation summarized i dont want to read everything.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

rocker said:


> can i get this whole situation summarized i dont want to read everything.


Just read the initial paragraph watermonsters wrote..and there ya go..


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> can i get this whole situation summarized i dont want to read everything.


Just read the initial paragraph watermonsters wrote..and there ya go..
[/quote]
o alright.........................

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,
well watermonsters i dont know what to say. But hopefully u can get through this ordeal









jiggy ur talking sh*t with a marvel vs capcom avatar where roll is stopping juggernaut. Cmon i dont see y u think ur so tuff, does anyone else








And u spent 2 minutes looking for a piture of a pig, very, very sad.

well guys at least he didnt kickbox all those cops, ey teamevil.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> I agree 100% you do the crime you do the time, but you NEVER roll on others. I've even laid my criminal record on here somewhere. Luckily I chose to do business the 'legal' way, not any better then a drug dealer, just the 'legal' way. the government is the biggest mob of all. they bully me to pay taxes to 'offer their protection' to fight wars. while the mob boss bush recruits kids coming right out of high school to go kill and get killed for reasons they dont even know about. they just think their fighting for freedom and their country. sorry about this rambling, but the government can be screwed up, least here in america. i laid my criminal record on this website once and i'm a victim of corruption by our government because i couldn't afford johnny cochran or robert shapiro. I think Canada is much different, I dont know I never lived there but I know how it is here.


Sounds like you should leave. Seriously. If it's soooo bad and the government is sooo bad, just leave. Drive to Mexico. See how nice it is there. Heh. Good luck.

But seriously, your friends are dirtbags. It isn't a small time offense. They were moving large amounts of coke which likley ended up in someone's underage nose or crackpipe or worse, vein. Your friend is a shitbag IMO. Just because he wants to make a few bucks the easy way, I'm supposed to feel sorry? No way....Some kid took one of those thousands of grams and it messed up his world. Right on.

Now as far as the snitch thing... Yeah, I understand what you're saying, however, drug dealing is NOT an honorable business and there is no honor among thieves. Rolling over got him out of trouble, and perhaps taught him a lesson. Maybe he'll straighten out his life and be productive.

Your friend was a) stupid and b) stupid for not being more careful. Ultimately, your friend was way beyond becoming a useful member of society. He was a leech sucking the life out of addicts and fools. He gets what he deserves.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Clay said:


> I agree 100% you do the crime you do the time, but you NEVER roll on others. I've even laid my criminal record on here somewhere. Luckily I chose to do business the 'legal' way, not any better then a drug dealer, just the 'legal' way. the government is the biggest mob of all. they bully me to pay taxes to 'offer their protection' to fight wars. while the mob boss bush recruits kids coming right out of high school to go kill and get killed for reasons they dont even know about. they just think their fighting for freedom and their country. sorry about this rambling, but the government can be screwed up, least here in america. i laid my criminal record on this website once and i'm a victim of corruption by our government because i couldn't afford johnny cochran or robert shapiro. I think Canada is much different, I dont know I never lived there but I know how it is here.


Sounds like you should leave. Seriously. If it's soooo bad and the government is sooo bad, just leave. Drive to Mexico. See how nice it is there. Heh. Good luck.

But seriously, your friends are dirtbags. It isn't a small time offense. They were moving large amounts of coke which likley ended up in someone's underage nose or crackpipe or worse, vein. Your friend is a shitbag IMO. Just because he wants to make a few bucks the easy way, I'm supposed to feel sorry? No way....Some kid took one of those thousands of grams and it messed up his world. Right on.

Now as far as the snitch thing... Yeah, I understand what you're saying, however, drug dealing is NOT an honorable business and there is no honor among thieves. Rolling over got him out of trouble, and perhaps taught him a lesson. Maybe he'll straighten out his life and be productive.

Your friend was a) stupid and b) stupid for not being more careful. Ultimately, your friend was way beyond becoming a useful member of society. He was a leech sucking the life out of addicts and fools. He gets what he deserves.
[/quote]
thats kinda harsh there clay









but ya ur friend sholdnt of done it.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

armac...u have mastered the art of sarcasm...man whenever u argue...sh*t makes me crack up


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> im not on the run.. im out on bail.. *yeh and my mom did bail me out.. shes an attorney.. unlike bein a fuckin loser ass fuckin pig**a real job, *
> oh yeh.. what i got locked up for..
> 2nd degree eluding arrest, resisting arrest, and sale of false documentation..


Let me get this straight, your Mommy is an attorney, but you had to wait a couple of days in a "max security prison" to put together a $5,000. cash bond. You guys must be poor. Why did you guys have to hire a lawyer if you have one in the family? She is a bankruptcy attorney right? Yeah that is a real job.....

Selling false docs? You trying to get your 15 yearold girlfriend into another "R" rated movie big guy? And she got popped with your little pasted fake driver's license.

Please let it be properly noted that the Jigger has some of the best quotes ever, please read my signature form our last little discussion 3 months ago.

The verdict is in, Jiggy should be ignored when possible and spanked when he becomes obnoxious


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

armac said:


> im not on the run.. im out on bail.. *yeh and my mom did bail me out.. shes an attorney.. unlike bein a fuckin loser ass fuckin pig**a real job, *
> oh yeh.. what i got locked up for..
> 2nd degree eluding arrest, resisting arrest, and sale of false documentation..


Let me get this straight, your Mommy is an attorney, but you had to wait a couple of days in a "max security prison" to put together a $5,000. cash bond. You guys must be poor. Why did you guys have to hire a lawyer if you have one in the family? She is a bankruptcy attorney right? Yeah that is a real job.....

Selling false docs? You trying to get your 15 yearold girlfriend into another "R" rated movie big guy? And she got popped with your little pasted fake driver's license.

Please let it be properly noted that the Jigger has some of the best quotes ever, please read my signature form our last little discussion 3 months ago.

The verdict is in, Jiggy should be ignored when possible and spanked when he becomes obnoxious








[/quote]

I would hate to be your kid...nothing gets passed you..


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

i think we can all agree that when your involved in an international drug ring, things can get ugly.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> im not on the run.. im out on bail.. *yeh and my mom did bail me out.. shes an attorney.. unlike bein a fuckin loser ass fuckin pig**a real job, *
> oh yeh.. what i got locked up for..
> 2nd degree eluding arrest, resisting arrest, and sale of false documentation..


Let me get this straight, your Mommy is an attorney, but you had to wait a couple of days in a "max security prison" to put together a $5,000. cash bond. You guys must be poor. Why did you guys have to hire a lawyer if you have one in the family? She is a bankruptcy attorney right? Yeah that is a real job.....

Selling false docs? You trying to get your 15 yearold girlfriend into another "R" rated movie big guy? And she got popped with your little pasted fake driver's license.

Please let it be properly noted that the Jigger has some of the best quotes ever, please read my signature form our last little discussion 3 months ago.

The verdict is in, Jiggy should be ignored when possible and spanked when he becomes obnoxious








[/quote]

I would hate to be your kid...nothing gets passed you..
[/quote]

I do not normally question kids, most of my cases are white collar professional (college educated)
individuals who can make up a decent alibi. My kid's second grade teahcer could have broke down this pitiful story.

Also let me say there is maybe a small part of truth in Jiggy's story, it has just been blown way out of proportion. He is looking for attention, by being a "bad rich boy" he gets the attention he craves, most of the attention is negative, but attention, none the less.

Please note that no State Trooper in his right mind is going to lose a $50,000. a year job over some costume jewelry a kid a wearing, that is absurd, but once again, it is for the attention, like everything else.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wooooowwww, some hardcore ganstas up on this mo-fo...

"I wish I could be like Mike..."

People are pathetic, you're gonna post asking what you should do to a federal witness, like you're actually crazy or stupid enough to get involved in a hit like that and post it on a website? Wtf is wrong with you? If the story is even true, your friend got exactly what he deserves - crime doesn't pay anyone except the defense attorneys, you reap what you sow, you make your bed & lie in it - pick the cliche, they're all true.

Bring him cigarettes and convince him to go straight when he gets out, that's the best you can do for him.

And Jiggy - dude, who are you trying to fool? As if you would be stupid enough to post that you are gonna become a fugitive if things aren't going well? Jesus, the ridiculousness of this thread is amusing.

To all you gangsta wanna be's, grow up, get a life, get a job, get a clue. That's when you'll have money, power and respect, which is obviously what you're all dying for. And you won't know how to use those things wisely until you've earned them.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

armac said:


> im not on the run.. im out on bail.. *yeh and my mom did bail me out.. shes an attorney.. unlike bein a fuckin loser ass fuckin pig**a real job, *
> oh yeh.. what i got locked up for..
> 2nd degree eluding arrest, resisting arrest, and sale of false documentation..


Let me get this straight, your Mommy is an attorney, but you had to wait a couple of days in a "max security prison" to put together a $5,000. cash bond. You guys must be poor. Why did you guys have to hire a lawyer if you have one in the family? She is a bankruptcy attorney right? Yeah that is a real job.....

Selling false docs? You trying to get your 15 yearold girlfriend into another "R" rated movie big guy? And she got popped with your little pasted fake driver's license.

Please let it be properly noted that the Jigger has some of the best quotes ever, please read my signature form our last little discussion 3 months ago.

The verdict is in, Jiggy should be ignored when possible and spanked when he becomes obnoxious








[/quote]

I would hate to be your kid...nothing gets passed you..
[/quote]

I do not normally question kids, most of my cases are white collar professional (college educated)
individuals who can make up a decent alibi. My kid's second grade teahcer could have broke down this pitiful story.

Also let me say there is maybe a small part of truth in Jiggy's story, it has just been blown way out of proportion. He is looking for attention, by being a "bad rich boy" he gets the attention he craves, most of the attention is negative, but attention, none the less.

Please note that no State Trooper in his right mind is going to lose a $50,000. a year job over some costume jewelry a kid a wearing, that is absurd, but once again, it is for the attention, like everything else.
[/quote]

if u move the fat out of your eyes and read what i said carefully.. i said no 10% option because it was a 2nd degree eluding.. what makes it 2nd degree eluding is that u r in a motor vehicle and put other people in danger of injury or death.. and then i got out on foot which is was a 3rd degree, and resisting.. and when they searched me they found my fake id, which comes under sale of false government documents..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jiggy said:


> im not on the run.. im out on bail.. *yeh and my mom did bail me out.. shes an attorney.. unlike bein a fuckin loser ass fuckin pig**a real job, *
> oh yeh.. what i got locked up for..
> 2nd degree eluding arrest, resisting arrest, and sale of false documentation..


Let me get this straight, your Mommy is an attorney, but you had to wait a couple of days in a "max security prison" to put together a $5,000. cash bond. You guys must be poor. Why did you guys have to hire a lawyer if you have one in the family? She is a bankruptcy attorney right? Yeah that is a real job.....

Selling false docs? You trying to get your 15 yearold girlfriend into another "R" rated movie big guy? And she got popped with your little pasted fake driver's license.

Please let it be properly noted that the Jigger has some of the best quotes ever, please read my signature form our last little discussion 3 months ago.

The verdict is in, Jiggy should be ignored when possible and spanked when he becomes obnoxious








[/quote]

I would hate to be your kid...nothing gets passed you..
[/quote]

I do not normally question kids, most of my cases are white collar professional (college educated)
individuals who can make up a decent alibi. My kid's second grade teahcer could have broke down this pitiful story.

Also let me say there is maybe a small part of truth in Jiggy's story, it has just been blown way out of proportion. He is looking for attention, by being a "bad rich boy" he gets the attention he craves, most of the attention is negative, but attention, none the less.

Please note that no State Trooper in his right mind is going to lose a $50,000. a year job over some costume jewelry a kid a wearing, that is absurd, but once again, it is for the attention, like everything else.
[/quote]

if u move the fat out of your eyes and read what i said carefully.. i said no 10% option because it was a 2nd degree eluding.. what makes it 2nd degree eluding is that u r in a motor vehicle and put other people in danger of injury or death.. and then i got out on foot which is was a 3rd degree, and resisting.. and when they searched me they found my fake id, which comes under sale of false government documents..
[/quote]
You should get the book thrown at you ....And you wonder why the police ruffed you up alittle bit










> To all you gangsta wanna be's, grow up, get a life, get a job, get a clue. That's when you'll have money, power and respect, which is obviously what you're all dying for. And you won't know how to use those things wisely until you've earned them.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Jiggy....
1) Ur not gnaster and u will never be
2) Stop talking ganster
3) This isnt a thread about posting pics about ur mom....

o wait that a pig.....


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

stop talking gangster? i never knew that i was.. lol

oooh mom jokes.. first grade called, they want their insults back..


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

jiggy said:


> stop talking gangster? i never knew that i was.. lol
> 
> oooh mom jokes.. first grade called, they want their insults back..


AHAHAHAHAHA U ARE SO FUNNY
OMG I GOTTA CALL TBS TO MAKE SURE THIS THE RIGHT WAY TO LAUGH.
AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> just like you said you do the crime YOU do YOUR time. you don't roll over on others to do time you deserve. im sure he'll be in witness protection program soon.


 Dude, your buddy commited a serious crime regardless of the fact that someone rolled on him, the police are obviously interested in bigger fish than the the snitch. I really don't know what you're looking for with this thread, so your friend is going to jail for his crimes but wait...someone rolled on him??? woah, they should forgive him for all his crimes and give him a sniper rifle so he can kill the snitch for what he did


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jesus christ i just spent ten minutes reading some of the stupidest sh*t i have ever heard.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

first off even for murder bail posted is always 10% no matter what..

2nd ur a retard

3rd


> . and when they searched me they found my fake id, which comes under sale of false government documents..


how sale falls in there i dunt know

4th why were they chasing u in the first place and where is that charge


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> im not on the run.. im out on bail.. *yeh and my mom did bail me out.. shes an attorney.. unlike bein a fuckin loser ass fuckin pig**a real job, *
> oh yeh.. what i got locked up for..
> 2nd degree eluding arrest, resisting arrest, and sale of false documentation..


Let me get this straight, your Mommy is an attorney, but you had to wait a couple of days in a "max security prison" to put together a $5,000. cash bond. You guys must be poor. Why did you guys have to hire a lawyer if you have one in the family? She is a bankruptcy attorney right? Yeah that is a real job.....

Selling false docs? You trying to get your 15 yearold girlfriend into another "R" rated movie big guy? And she got popped with your little pasted fake driver's license.

Please let it be properly noted that the Jigger has some of the best quotes ever, please read my signature form our last little discussion 3 months ago.

The verdict is in, Jiggy should be ignored when possible and spanked when he becomes obnoxious








[/quote]

I would hate to be your kid...nothing gets passed you..
[/quote]

I do not normally question kids, most of my cases are white collar professional (college educated)
individuals who can make up a decent alibi. My kid's second grade teahcer could have broke down this pitiful story.

Also let me say there is maybe a small part of truth in Jiggy's story, it has just been blown way out of proportion. He is looking for attention, by being a "bad rich boy" he gets the attention he craves, most of the attention is negative, but attention, none the less.

Please note that no State Trooper in his right mind is going to lose a $50,000. a year job over some costume jewelry a kid a wearing, that is absurd, but once again, it is for the attention, like everything else.
[/quote]

if u move the fat out of your eyes and read what i said carefully.. i said no 10% option because it was a 2nd degree eluding.. what makes it 2nd degree eluding is that u r in a motor vehicle and put other people in danger of injury or death.. and then i got out on foot which is was a 3rd degree, and resisting.. and when they searched me they found my fake id, *which comes under sale of false government documents..*[/quote]

Wrong again little girl, that would be possesion not sales. Give up, go over to your paintball or (whatever) forum where everybody still respects you. Everybody here knows you are a loser, upgrading a crime to 2nd degree does not eliminate you from your cash bond, wrong again!!! Anything else you want to open your mouth about


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Ten years to Life Thats freekin Harsh


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

is it safe to be posting this here? What if there are cops in this forum?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

armac is a cop...lol


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> armac is a cop...lol


are u serious?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

armac said:


> im not on the run.. im out on bail.. *yeh and my mom did bail me out.. shes an attorney.. unlike bein a fuckin loser ass fuckin pig**a real job, *
> oh yeh.. what i got locked up for..
> 2nd degree eluding arrest, resisting arrest, and sale of false documentation..


Let me get this straight, your Mommy is an attorney, but you had to wait a couple of days in a "max security prison" to put together a $5,000. cash bond. You guys must be poor. Why did you guys have to hire a lawyer if you have one in the family? She is a bankruptcy attorney right? Yeah that is a real job.....

Selling false docs? You trying to get your 15 yearold girlfriend into another "R" rated movie big guy? And she got popped with your little pasted fake driver's license.

Please let it be properly noted that the Jigger has some of the best quotes ever, please read my signature form our last little discussion 3 months ago.

The verdict is in, Jiggy should be ignored when possible and spanked when he becomes obnoxious








[/quote]

I would hate to be your kid...nothing gets passed you..
[/quote]

I do not normally question kids, most of my cases are white collar professional (college educated)
individuals who can make up a decent alibi. My kid's second grade teahcer could have broke down this pitiful story.

Also let me say there is maybe a small part of truth in Jiggy's story, it has just been blown way out of proportion. He is looking for attention, by being a "bad rich boy" he gets the attention he craves, most of the attention is negative, but attention, none the less.

Please note that no State Trooper in his right mind is going to lose a $50,000. a year job over some costume jewelry a kid a wearing, that is absurd, but once again, it is for the attention, like everything else.
[/quote]

if u move the fat out of your eyes and read what i said carefully.. i said no 10% option because it was a 2nd degree eluding.. what makes it 2nd degree eluding is that u r in a motor vehicle and put other people in danger of injury or death.. and then i got out on foot which is was a 3rd degree, and resisting.. and when they searched me they found my fake id, *which comes under sale of false government documents..*[/quote]

Wrong again little girl, that would be possesion not sales. Give up, go over to your paintball or (whatever) forum where everybody still respects you. Everybody here knows you are a loser, upgrading a crime to 2nd degree does not eliminate you from your cash bond, wrong again!!! Anything else you want to open your mouth about








[/quote]
it doesnt eliminate me from cash bond, which is the reason i am out now.. but it does eliminate the 10% bond option.. how many times do i have to explain this.. r u just that dumb..
and sale/possession is under the same category of the patriot act.. there r 2 sections to the patriot act, sale/possesion showing false age for use of buying alcohol, and theres another section that has to do with terrorism..


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

nothing eliminates 10% too my knowledge..
i was charge 2nd degree conspiracy and let go unsecured..
if u were in a highspeed chase wheres all the traffic violations, wreckless endangering and other sh*t, the government dont let them go

why were u being chased in the first place


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wtf? patriot act? ....


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

To all you gangsta wanna be's, grow up, get a life, get a job, get a clue. That's when you'll have money, power and respect, which is obviously what you're all dying for. And you won't know how to use those things wisely until you've earned them.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

jiggy said:


> im not on the run.. im out on bail.. *yeh and my mom did bail me out.. shes an attorney.. unlike bein a fuckin loser ass fuckin pig**a real job, *
> oh yeh.. what i got locked up for..
> 2nd degree eluding arrest, resisting arrest, and sale of false documentation..


Let me get this straight, your Mommy is an attorney, but you had to wait a couple of days in a "max security prison" to put together a $5,000. cash bond. You guys must be poor. Why did you guys have to hire a lawyer if you have one in the family? She is a bankruptcy attorney right? Yeah that is a real job.....

Selling false docs? You trying to get your 15 yearold girlfriend into another "R" rated movie big guy? And she got popped with your little pasted fake driver's license.

Please let it be properly noted that the Jigger has some of the best quotes ever, please read my signature form our last little discussion 3 months ago.

The verdict is in, Jiggy should be ignored when possible and spanked when he becomes obnoxious








[/quote]

I would hate to be your kid...nothing gets passed you..
[/quote]

I do not normally question kids, most of my cases are white collar professional (college educated)
individuals who can make up a decent alibi. My kid's second grade teahcer could have broke down this pitiful story.

Also let me say there is maybe a small part of truth in Jiggy's story, it has just been blown way out of proportion. He is looking for attention, by being a "bad rich boy" he gets the attention he craves, most of the attention is negative, but attention, none the less.

Please note that no State Trooper in his right mind is going to lose a $50,000. a year job over some costume jewelry a kid a wearing, that is absurd, but once again, it is for the attention, like everything else.
[/quote]

if u move the fat out of your eyes and read what i said carefully.. i said no 10% option because it was a 2nd degree eluding.. what makes it 2nd degree eluding is that u r in a motor vehicle and put other people in danger of injury or death.. and then i got out on foot which is was a 3rd degree, and resisting.. and when they searched me they found my fake id, *which comes under sale of false government documents..*[/quote]

Wrong again little girl, that would be possesion not sales. Give up, go over to your paintball or (whatever) forum where everybody still respects you. Everybody here knows you are a loser, upgrading a crime to 2nd degree does not eliminate you from your cash bond, wrong again!!! Anything else you want to open your mouth about








[/quote]
it doesnt eliminate me from cash bond, which is the reason i am out now.. but it does eliminate the 10% bond option.. how many times do i have to explain this.. r u just that dumb..
and sale/possession is under the same category of the patriot act.. there r 2 sections to the patriot act, sale/possesion showing false age for use of buying alcohol, and theres another section that has to do with terrorism..
[/quote]

You are a pitiful little boy, I don not know why I even waste my time on you. Everything you stated in the above post is wrong, if you do decide to abscond from your little traffic stop that you ran on, and got caught with a fake ID, you are dumber than anyone I have ever met. If you go to Mexico come through the Rio Grande Valley, when they hook you up I will come see in you in the "max security county prison" we have here. Next time you run a stop sign and the cop wants to give you a ciation, do not run dumbass.

You should have left it at selling bad docs, not possession. Nobody would receive a $50,000 dollar bond on just evading, I have had people in jail for manslaughter with a $25,000 dollar bond. You are WRONG AGAIN


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

BUBBA said:


> To all you gangsta wanna be's, grow up, get a life, get a job, get a clue. That's when you'll have money, power and respect, which is obviously what you're all dying for. And you won't know how to use those things wisely until you've earned them.

























amen


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

armac said:


> im not on the run.. im out on bail.. *yeh and my mom did bail me out.. shes an attorney.. unlike bein a fuckin loser ass fuckin pig**a real job, *
> oh yeh.. what i got locked up for..
> 2nd degree eluding arrest, resisting arrest, and sale of false documentation..


Let me get this straight, your Mommy is an attorney, but you had to wait a couple of days in a "max security prison" to put together a $5,000. cash bond. You guys must be poor. Why did you guys have to hire a lawyer if you have one in the family? She is a bankruptcy attorney right? Yeah that is a real job.....

Selling false docs? You trying to get your 15 yearold girlfriend into another "R" rated movie big guy? And she got popped with your little pasted fake driver's license.

Please let it be properly noted that the Jigger has some of the best quotes ever, please read my signature form our last little discussion 3 months ago.

The verdict is in, Jiggy should be ignored when possible and spanked when he becomes obnoxious








[/quote]

I would hate to be your kid...nothing gets passed you..
[/quote]

I do not normally question kids, most of my cases are white collar professional (college educated)
individuals who can make up a decent alibi. My kid's second grade teahcer could have broke down this pitiful story.

Also let me say there is maybe a small part of truth in Jiggy's story, it has just been blown way out of proportion. He is looking for attention, by being a "bad rich boy" he gets the attention he craves, most of the attention is negative, but attention, none the less.

Please note that no State Trooper in his right mind is going to lose a $50,000. a year job over some costume jewelry a kid a wearing, that is absurd, but once again, it is for the attention, like everything else.
[/quote]

if u move the fat out of your eyes and read what i said carefully.. i said no 10% option because it was a 2nd degree eluding.. what makes it 2nd degree eluding is that u r in a motor vehicle and put other people in danger of injury or death.. and then i got out on foot which is was a 3rd degree, and resisting.. and when they searched me they found my fake id, *which comes under sale of false government documents..*[/quote]

Wrong again little girl, that would be possesion not sales. Give up, go over to your paintball or (whatever) forum where everybody still respects you. Everybody here knows you are a loser, upgrading a crime to 2nd degree does not eliminate you from your cash bond, wrong again!!! Anything else you want to open your mouth about








[/quote]
it doesnt eliminate me from cash bond, which is the reason i am out now.. but it does eliminate the 10% bond option.. how many times do i have to explain this.. r u just that dumb..
and sale/possession is under the same category of the patriot act.. there r 2 sections to the patriot act, sale/possesion showing false age for use of buying alcohol, and theres another section that has to do with terrorism..
[/quote]

You are a pitiful little boy, I don not know why I even waste my time on you. Everything you stated in the above post is wrong, if you do decide to abscond from your little traffic stop that you ran on, and got caught with a fake ID, you are dumber than anyone I have ever met. If you go to Mexico come through the Rio Grande Valley, when they hook you up I will come see in you in the "max security county prison" we have here. Next time you run a stop sign and the cop wants to give you a ciation, do not run dumbass.

You should have left it at selling bad docs, not possession. Nobody would receive a $50,000 dollar bond on just evading, I have had people in jail for manslaughter with a $25,000 dollar bond. You are WRONG AGAIN








[/quote]
Jiggy , 
Dont you get tired of getting Owned everytime you open your hole by Aramac ? Obviously this Gentleman knows whats savey when it comes to law.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

the law in texas.. not in jersey..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

rocker said:


> To all you gangsta wanna be's, grow up, get a life, get a job, get a clue. That's when you'll have money, power and respect, which is obviously what you're all dying for. And you won't know how to use those things wisely until you've earned them.


:nod:















amen
[/quote]

Um, that was my quote...and thanks for the props


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> To all you gangsta wanna be's, grow up, get a life, get a job, get a clue. That's when you'll have money, power and respect, which is obviously what you're all dying for. And you won't know how to use those things wisely until you've earned them.


:nod:















amen
[/quote]

Um, that was my quote...and thanks for the props








[/quote]
lol my bad


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

armac said:


> Give up, go over to your paintball or (whatever) forum where everybody still respects you.


Hey jerk, don't knock paintball forums. We don't need any 'gangstas' infiltrating the sport, haha. That is all.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

jiggy said:


> the law in texas.. not in jersey..


Straight up thug life in Jersey, dawg. Fo rizzle and sh*t. Keep talking, princess... Everyone is buying your gay story.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Clay said:


> the law in texas.. not in jersey..


Straight up thug life in Jersey, dawg. Fo rizzle and sh*t. Keep talking, princess... Everyone is buying your gay story.
[/quote]

Jiggy, Clay is being sarcastic, nobody believes you, I just thought I would let you know, I can tell you are not very smart


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

armac said:


> the law in texas.. not in jersey..


Straight up thug life in Jersey, dawg. Fo rizzle and sh*t. Keep talking, princess... Everyone is buying your gay story.
[/quote]

Jiggy, Clay is being sarcastic, nobody believes you, I just thought I would let you know, I can tell you are not very smart








[/quote]


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

jiggy said:


> stop talking gangster? i never knew that i was.. lol
> 
> oooh mom jokes.. first grade called, they want their insults back..


This coming from someone who could only make fat pig insults...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> stop talking gangster? i never knew that i was.. lol
> 
> oooh mom jokes.. first grade called, they want their insults back..


This coming from someone who could only make fat pig insults...
[/quote]

Come on Karen, do not be so harsh, he was able to provide pictures of the pig, you know that makes it cool


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

lol i was having a bad day till i read all the rubbish in this thred

lets recap
-watermonsters- your friend deserves whatever he gets
jiggy-you were never in a max security prison, you all full of b.s. seeking attention


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

anotherreject04 said:


> lol i was having a bad day till i read all the rubbish in this thred
> 
> lets recap
> -watermonsters- your friend deserves whatever he gets
> jiggy-you were never in a max security prison, you all full of b.s. seeking attention



















its all total


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Personally, I think jiggy is a thug. I mean, what thugs don't have access to the internet?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

huntx7 said:


> Personally, I think jiggy is a thug. I mean, what thugs don't have access to the internet?


Oh yeah a thug with a pet pig that likes to party...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

jiggys a ***


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Personally, I think jiggy is a thug. I mean, what thugs don't have access to the internet?


Oh yeah a thug with a pet pig that likes to party...
[/quote]










Hey, a pigs gotta have fun too.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

rocker said:


> jiggys a ***


And your thought provoking comments and discussion show us how much better you are.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> jiggys a ***


And your thought provoking comments and discussion show us how much better you are.
[/quote]


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

rocker said:


> jiggys a ***


And your thought provoking comments and discussion show us how much better you are.
[/quote]








[/quote]

Nice retort!


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

wow the lounge just keeps getting better and better

and jiggy really how the hell can u have a 125gallon saltwater set up and do all the sh*t u say and still have time to talk about it

and rocker before using the word *** can u please look it up 
and back to watermonsters ur friends deserve sometime in jail, life i dont know but it should be for a while 
and i thought that 80% of cocain came from columbia and is ship all around the world, not the f*cking US Govt.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

somebody just close this thread to avoid further headaches


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> somebody just close this thread to avoid further headaches










just don't read them then. I actually like seeing people get owned. It humors me.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

offical score-

jiggy - (no score) has yet to point

Aramac - to many to count. We'll just say lot more than jiggy has.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

mrspikes said:


> somebody just close this thread to avoid further headaches


:laugh: just don't read them then. I actually like seeing people get owned. It humors me.
[/quote]

oh i like reading it to but it gonna get out of hand eventualy


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Ex0dus said:


> offical score-
> 
> jiggy - (no score) has yet to point
> 
> Aramac - to many to count. We'll just say lot more than jiggy has.


It is Armac, the AR is for Ar15 and the Mac is for Mac11, back in the day I had quite a collection , now I am down to 8 or 9 firearms, 30 guns was too much for me to move out to Texas


----------

